# Ogre Kingdoms Rumors



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Bigred @ BoLS lounge said:


> OVERVIEW
> 
> Possible for ‘summer release’ (June/July/August)
> 
> ...


As usual to be taken with large dose of salt.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Has a ring of truth to it. The core model range for the Ogres is (in my opinion anyway) excellent with only the Gorgers and Yhetis lacking. 
The multi purpose Rhinox kit would make sense since the Rhinox riders are an ideal addition (already forgeworld ones available) and the Metal Scraplauncher is the hardest kit I have ever put together (I helped a customer with one when I worked for GW it was an absolute nightmare). I love the Gnoblars in terms of character and models so am intrigued by the fighting platform and hero riding giant ideas.
Changes to gut magic were needed for the simple reason that the Butchers were a bit too effective.

I think this rumour may be true simply because it makes sense to get some of the older books that need little in the way of new models and a few rules tweaks done (see Tomb Kings). They require less resources and free up studio staff to work on bigger projects.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I think its a pity Orge Kingdoms suffer at the moment, they are such a characterful army!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> Plastic Rhinox kit able to make a scrap launcher, rhinox ridden by an irongut rider (with parts for a lord or butcher) or a third variant that will be a gnoblar fighting platform/ chariot. 100+ pieces.


This would be sweet, if just for the fact that I wouldn't mind using plastic rhinox as thunderwolf cavalry for my SWs.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds interesting, although I flat out dont believe a multi-kit scraplauncher/rhinox cav box set will be done (it would be like buying the HE chariot kit just for a lion rider- too much waste to be worthwhile). I also doubt a _plastic_ tyrant/butcher kit would cost as much as a doombull, which is _metal_. Would mean swapping from metal to plastic and having a price increase...

Bulls getting cheaper is necessary (and fantastic), as is them starting with extra equipment- I hope light armour and AHW (guessing ironfist will be a fair few points on top if it gives both +A and +AS).
Slightly worried about the mention of 'elite' ironguts.. Im hoping that they remain in core (but possibly with some sort of limitting numbers, eg 1 unit per bull unit).

Things I really hope to see would include something to deal with big monsters, especially flyers (eg some sort of ogre artillery... would be SOOO cool). Getting ranks with 3 wide ogre units not 5 (which is just unfeasibly both from pts and movement purposes) and a work up of big names (Im hoping for abilities over items- ogres are meant to be scavangers/mercenaries that either find or are given their equipment).Most of all I hope we can get rid of the stupid 'req chains' that currently exist- eg to get a 2nd scraplauncher in the army I either need 1 unit of bulls, letting me have 1 unit of gnoblar fighters, letting me have the launcher... or 1 hunter, letting me have 1 unit of gnoblar trappers, letting me have the launcher (which, although fun, isnt exactly game changinly good).

I really hope the Maw plays a greater part in any new army book... but then it is my god and I only its puppet, so I suppose Im biased


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> Sounds interesting, although I flat out dont believe a multi-kit scraplauncher/rhinox cav box set will be done (it would be like buying the HE chariot kit just for a lion rider- too much waste to be worthwhile). I also doubt a _plastic_ tyrant/butcher kit would cost as much as a doombull, which is _metal_. Would mean swapping from metal to plastic and having a price increase...


Well, I agree with you on the scrap laucher/rhinox cav. They'd have to make the launcher a hell of a lot smaller to make it worthwile making a multi-setup kit, and it just wouldn't look right being that tiny. That said what I _would_ believe is a plastic rhinox, which is used in both a rhinox cav kit and a scraplauncher kit. So same rhinox which is being used in multiple kits, just like a standard horse model can be part of several different kits.

At any rate, this sounds good for Ogre Kingdoms, they deserve an update more than anyone I think. I must admit I had a small glimmer of hope that bretonnians might get an update before the new edition comes out, but I can't begrudge Ogres getting there first.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> ...Getting ranks with 3 wide ogre units not 5 (which is just unfeasibly both from pts and movement purposes)...


While I fully agree I dont think this is something that should be an army specific rule. It should be in the 8th ed BRB.
Instead of "5 models wide" it should say 100mm+ wide units gains rank bonuses:good:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, having something liek that in the 8th ed rulebook would really change the face of ogres, but it would still be 500pts for a fully ranked up bulls unit (and Ld7 at that), so wouldnt be a great plan- would imagine a lot more 2 rank units would be used then the full 4.

I would really welcome a new army book- my ogres played a tourny daemon list today... except for my inability to pass Ld tests (though this did save me at one point- running from horrors/flamers with my tyrant meant I dodged getting a bloodthirster to the back: ran straight past it ) almost everything went as well as I could have hoped (including a unit of bulls flank charging 5 fleshhounds then getting charged by 10 horrors... killed them all and stole a banner) but I still was 5VP behind at the end of the game.

Never dreamed I would get a draw, but even skill and a huge helping of luck couldnt even push me level... let alone ahead, or even to the dizzying heigts of actually winning.


I recon MM is right, that there will be a plastic rhinox put into several kits... this is probably a good thing since the current rhinox weighs a ton (scraplaunchers are quite heavy, and 3/4 of the weight is in the rhinox since its not as hollow as you might imagine).


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

I'm not so sure about the 100mm wide rule though, I suppose it would be easier, especially when you think about special characters joining a unit, but it does give an advantage to 25mm armies, who could rank up with smaller units.



Tim/Steve said:


> Never dreamed I would get a draw, but even skill and a huge helping of luck couldnt even push me level... let alone ahead, or even to the dizzying heigts of actually winning.


Goddamn, a draw for Ogres against Daemons army IS a win don't you know :laugh: well done mate!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, have to say that I was celebrating the draw more then any win Ive managed.

The 100mm thing would be good for monsters/cav- 3 wide ogre units, 4 wide cav units... but would mean infantry on 25mm bases would get an added bonus that they dont need. Personally I would just put it as 3 for monsters (US3), 4 for cav (US2), 5 for infantry/beasts (US1).


Something thats been in my mind as something that would be amasingly cool would be an ogre sized cannon/bolt thrower- if our crossbows are S5 bolt throwers then a proper bolt thrower should be at least S7 with some funky rules.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

maddermax said:


> I'm not so sure about the 100mm wide rule though, I suppose it would be easier, especially when you think about special characters joining a unit, but it does give an advantage to 25mm armies, who could rank up with smaller units...





Tim/Steve said:


> The 100mm thing would be good for monsters/cav- 3 wide ogre units, 4 wide cav units... but would mean infantry on 25mm bases would get an added bonus that they dont need. Personally I would just put it as 3 for monsters (US3), 4 for cav (US2), 5 for infantry/beasts (US1).


Think a bit about it. This is more or less the way they have wanted the game to look since 5th ed.
How often have you seen the 8 man cav units? Ogre sized models show up in 3 wide units more often then not, and quite often with a rank too. Chaos Warriors have been 4 models wide up till 7th ed always too. It might be a bit weird for the Orcs, but I seriously dont think thats a big problem. Orks are dirt cheap and generally benefit from another model in the front anyway 

The "5 models wide" is made to disallow players from using 4 gobbos/slaves wide units that deny attacks for the opponent. 5 Gobbos lets 6 Chaos Warriors fight with corner to corner.

Generally speaking the more bad-assed a unit is the bigger its base size is. Bad-assed units are expensive. By letting shitty 32 pts units of Goblins* both deny them attacks and overall gaming usefulness the game becomes a lot more dull. GW have once again realized that certain units must be allowed to be dangerous, and those units must at least not be countered by the standard rules. There will always be ways of ruining such units days, they should however not be blatantly obvious and extremely mandatory:no:

*yea I know that was the previous ed of the O&G book, but the 4x4 gobbos unit from the 6th ed O&G book was a bit too good at ruining the game for 32 pts...




Tim/Steve said:


> Something thats been in my mind as something that would be amasingly cool would be an ogre sized cannon/bolt thrower- if our crossbows are S5 bolt throwers then a proper bolt thrower should be at least S7 with some funky rules.


Aye, there is a huge maw of possibilities with Ogres. Just like Orks they have a "low cunning" and combined with the user frame of an Ogre that presents a lot of options:biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I could see the OG being released soon but the amount of rumored options on the rhinox kit seems silly. The options for a tyrant, butcher, scraplauncher, fighting platform or ordinary rider will push this kit to about 40 quid. A lot especially if you want it to be a scraplauncher at around 200 points. What is more likely is that players will have to convert tyrants and butchers to ride a rhinox.


----------



## Grand Master Z (May 18, 2009)

A shame to get rid of Gut magic completely, Ogres need some higher WS than current but sounds good to get some rhinox.


----------

